# Übergang Ethercat <--> Profinet



## Glasesba (25 März 2013)

Hallo,

an unseren Anlagen gibt es immer eine S7-SPS für die Anlagensteuerung und ein übergeordnetes Echtzeitsystem. Diese beiden kommunizieren bisher über einen Siemens DP/DP Koppler:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18518609

 Da wir auf S7 Seite auf Profinet umsteigen wollen und das Echtzeitsystem zukünftig immer Ethercat haben wird bräuchten wir einen Übergang zwischen Ethercat und Profinet. Eine Variante wäre über eine Profinet Klemme (EL6631-0010) von Beckhoff:

http://www.beckhoff.de/el6631/


Gibt es hierzu alternativen, hat von euch schon jemand einen Übergang von Profinet auf Ethercat realisiert? So einen richtigen Ethercat/Profinet Koppler (vergleichbar mit dem DP/DP Koppler) habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MSB (25 März 2013)

Das wäre jetzt die Variante im Prinzip ala DP/DP:
http://www.anybus.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_EtherCAT-S_Profinet-IO.shtml

Ich weiß im Moment nicht, ob es das auch noch von anderen Herstellern gibt, Anybus ist mir der geläufigste,
evtl. kannst du bei denen mal bezüglich einer Teststellung anfragen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Norton (9 April 2013)

Hallo,
welche Hardware ist auf der Ethercat Seite?
durch das einbinden des Profinet supplements kannst du ohne zus. Hardware (z.b. el6631)  z.b. auf einem Cx  Die Profinetanbíndung realisieren.
funktioniert eigentlich recht problemlos.
grüsse
    Norton


----------



## Glasesba (10 April 2013)

Norton schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Hardware ist auf der Ethercat Seite?
> durch das einbinden des Profinet supplements kannst du ohne zus. Hardware (z.b. el6631) z.b. auf einem Cx Die Profinetanbíndung realisieren.
> funktioniert eigentlich recht problemlos.
> ...



Ist für uns keine Option da wir kein Beckhoff-Master einsetzen, wir nutzen einen Ethercat-Master auf einem Echtzeitbetriebssystem.


----------

